# Lens recommendations?



## lwalden (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm seriously considering purchasing a Pentax K100D SLR camera in order to improve the quality of my pics (though a lot of learning will need to be added to that, as well). This camera comes in a variety of configurations- from body only, to body and a single lens (of multiple types), or body and multiple lenses. I'm planning to start off using this just for pen photography, and with that in mind are there any recommendations on which lens would be best for the type of close up macro pics this would be? Any feedback/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gketell (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a plethora of lenses including a 50mm macro, a 70-200 with macro but the one I grab the most and basically lives on the camera is a 17-85 macro.  I can use it for walking around shooting sports/fair displays/flowers/etc but I can also close focus for my pen photography without having to have the lens right up against the pen.  If Pentax has something along those lines I'd go for that.  Now, if they have that pluse something like the 70-200 lens in a kit, then that gives you just about 98% coverage of all the lenses you would normally want.

GK


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2007)

The Nikon D40X is at the same price range and its got glowing review...any special reason why you chose the Pentax?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />The Nikon D40X is at the same price range and its got glowing review...any special reason why you chose the Pentax?




Pentax doesn't receive many favorable reviews these days. I used them professionally back in the film SLR days (1950's thru 1970's) but later they went 'el cheapo' in manufacturing. Do consider the Nikon. And choose the macro lens you like best. Read the specs and decide.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 7, 2007)

No special reason- read some reviews and it seemed to get high marks. I'm brand agnostic, so if the Nikon D40X is better and comparably priced, I'll check it out. Thanks!





> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />The Nikon D40X is at the same price range and its got glowing review...any special reason why you chose the Pentax?


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 7, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with the Pentax K100D. [] I have this camera. I bought it because of the "Glowing Reviews" I read.[]

I am using the 18x55 lens for all my pen photo's. I want to get a macro lens, but the cost is out of my price range. But I found that you can have a top end lens, and not take good pictures. There is a learning curve.


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2007)

Lyle,

Read this 28 page review http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/NikonD40X/ and see if it matches you.  There are sample pics at the last page too.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 7, 2007)

Lyle, check also Canon out, they have a great selection of DSLR's and lenses and I can only say I am very happy with my Digital Rebel. If you do a search here, you will find a lot of information. Honestly, I see a lot of both Nikon and Canon DSLR's, but have not seen a Pentax or Olympus, yet.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2007)

Some basics to consider are: number of mega pixels; shutter lag time; type of battery and type of memory card.
If you are stuck buying expensive proprietary batteries, you will get unhappy very fast. IMHO, only those using AA batteries are acceptable.
Same with memory cards. Other than standard SD cards, you will pay more (much more) for proprietary cards, like the Pro Duo for Sony's.
Lag time is a HUGE, HUGE consideration in my books. With my Sony, by the time I have pushed the button and the camera actually takes it's picture, my grandchildren are in another room. Having done a lot of sports photography in past years, I think just how useless this camera would be at a football game. For the wildlife I do now, a lot of good shots are lost.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2007)

Lyle,
If you're primarily going to use this to photograph pens to post on your website, a Nikon D40 will do everything you need.  I considered the D40x but after talking to a couple of pros who said 10 megapixels is a waste for web publication, I bought the D40 instead.  It comes with a 18-55mm lens that is actually very good and will focus more than close enough for pen photos.  I just bought a 18-200mm lens with vibration reduction and this will probably live on the camera 95% of the time.  The vibration reduction really works.  I was able to hand hold a shot last night at 1/8 sec and it was absolutely sharp.  But, for what you sound like you want, you wouldn't need that lens.  I shot pictures for a week in Maine and never had to recharge the battery.  It will take the high capacity SD cards which is really handy, and the shutter lag time is minimal.  Email me if you want more information.


----------



## Dario (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a side by side comparison between Nikon D40, D40X and Canon Rebel EOS 400D

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare_post.asp?method=sidebyside&cameras=nikon_d40%2Cnikon_d40x%2Ccanon_eos400d&camsel=nikon_d40x&show=all


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dario, I haven't read the comparisons you posted yet. But, I'll second, by way of second-hand, the DP site as being a good source of info. My son is a slr-digi photography very serious amateur. Can I say "nut"? He has several high end Nikons. He also recommends the DP site for anyone considering buying a digi cam of any type.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 10, 2007)

Your son suffers from a well-known malady, NAS, also know as Nikon Acquisition Syndrome.  Some of us believe it to be a virus and Nikon infects every box with it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Your son suffers from a well-known malady, NAS, also know as Nikon Acquisition Syndrome.  Some of us believe it to be a virus and Nikon infects every box with it.


----------

